# The wish game



## Rikuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay, so this is a pretty simple game.
What happens is that a poster will make a wish, and the next person will grant it.
BUT they will also tell how the wish went horribly wrong.
(Ex. dude1: I wish i had a cupcake!
     dude2: granted, but the cupcake is covered in poisin icing. I wish for a cool car
     dude3: granted, but it doesn't work. I wish for...  etc)  

I wish i had a 3ds


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2011)

Yay, the Wish Corruption Game!
I haven't played in so long...

Granted, but it is broken.
I wish for a stick.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 17, 2011)

Granted, however there is an ant nest in it.

I wish a I had an infinite supply of wishes.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 18, 2011)

Granted, but they're all wishes for the wisher to die a painful death.

I wish I had a wish that didn't go wrong.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

Granted, but a car comes and crashes into you.

I wish bad people became into assholes.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2011)

Granted but they take you with them!

I wish writer's block didn't ever affect anybody!

(I didn't realise the old one died...)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Granted, a writer's block comes and kills you.

I wish there were good Pokémon and no evil Pokémon.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 21, 2011)

Granted, but they're good from the moral perspective of pokémon, and the moral perpective of pokémon in the inversion of that of humans.

I wish for more time.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Granted, you get frozen in a stasis chamber and can't get out.

I wish Heracross was more available in GSC.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 21, 2011)

Granted, but Heracross is all that's available, and every trainer in the game has flying-types.

I wish for tomorrow to be better than today.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 22, 2011)

Granted, but the next day will bring horrors among your worst nightmares.

I wish I had more sanity.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 24, 2011)

Granted, but then the rest of the world is insane.

I wish for the end of poverty and hunger in the world.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 24, 2011)

Granted, here comes the Death Star.

I wish people stopped excluding Greenland and Antarctica from maps.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 24, 2011)

Granted. Mapmaking is now illegal.

I wish I had a small piece of cheese. Sharp cheddar or Parmesan.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 24, 2011)

Granted, but it's covered in mould.

I wish I was more decisive.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 24, 2011)

Granted, but your first decision is to stop being decisive.

I wish that my small piece of cheese wasn't mouldy.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 24, 2011)

Granted. Once the mould was taken away the remaining cheese was microscopic, and you just dropped it.

I wish I was god.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 24, 2011)

Granted. You are the god of not existing. Poof!

I wish that I could quote the entire dialogue of monty python and the holy grail.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 25, 2011)

Granted, but it fills your brain and you go crazy.

I wish there were Glameow and Misdreavus in Diamond instead of Stunky and Murkrow.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 25, 2011)

Granted, but you bought Pearl.

I wish for tomorrow.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

Granted but as you're about to get it, I come in with PhaRaoH and Krazzy and steal it in the name of the ANBU Clan!!!

I wish that PhaRaoH would stop blaming me for setting Flannery on fire!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 26, 2011)

Granted. He now blames you for setting everyone on fire.

I wish to see the future.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

Granted, but PhaRaoH is unamused, so she makes it turn into a giant cube that crushes yooooooou!

I wish to see the original files about which the Lavendar Town Syndrome conspiracy surrounds!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 27, 2011)

Granted, but it's true and they blow up your brain.

I wish for something to happen and nothing go wrong.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

Granted, the universe implodes!

I wish I had a fully working keyboard...


----------



## mewtini (Apr 27, 2011)

Granted, but your computer breaks and you had valuable work on it.

I wish that my other laptop that blue screened could be fixed...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

Granted! *Steals*

I wish to know why you half seem to be a maniacal alter ego for Krazoa...


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 27, 2011)

Granted, however you'll be told in an alien language xD

I wish I had wings so I can fly to Arizona ^.^


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

Granted, but you tire out halfway there, sorry!

I wish for something to do tomorrow...


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 27, 2011)

Granted, but you become a doodle

I wish for a dragon X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, Zoltan is not available at this time, please try again later!

I wish for something other than Equestrian to be on the tele...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 28, 2011)

Granted. The Equestrian is gone and you now have only the watching paint dry marathon.

I wish for a sandwich, which is a type I like, and has nothing wrong with it, and won't cause anything else in my life to go wrong or for something unrelated but catastrophic to happen at any point around the time I'm eating it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 29, 2011)

Granted but Arylet dosn't like the fact she's jus been blown up!

I wish not to feel the wrath of Arylet!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

Granted. It comes in the form of a nuclear blast, which disintegrates you before your nerves can respond. Thus, you don't feel anything.

I wish for something positive to happen to the next poster, but without it harming me.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

Grated, I get awarded a million pounds for being the next poster, however you can't have one pence of it, cos if you so much as stroked that much then every atom in your body would invert thus making for an interesting view...

I wish for a real "Meteor Black Dragon" Card in English as well!


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Granted, but it's now banned.

I wish for Arceus.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 1, 2011)

Granted, it's now banned!

I wish PhaRaoH could have spent a little more time with the ferret before she died...


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Granted, but now you died.

I wish for something cool that's not illegal or prohibited in some official capacity.


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

You get a pet creeper.

I wish my post count was over 9000.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 3, 2011)

Granted - because the default was changed from 0 to 8,825, so you get 9001. Unfortunately, you need 10000 to become a Metapod.

I wish I hadn't just added a misspelt word to my firefox dictionary.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 8, 2011)

Granted, your Firefox dictionary adds a misspelt word to your vocabulary.

I wish rattlesnake roundups were banned immediately.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 9, 2011)

Granted, but the people involved now come after you instead.

I wish to get good marks in my exams.


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 9, 2011)

Your friends are now scribbling smiley faces all over your final.

I wish for another wish.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 10, 2011)

Granted. Your wish is 'I wish to die a slow and painful death in absolute solitude'.

I wish I knew what questions are on tomorrow's exam paper.


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 10, 2011)

I never said they were for your exam.

I wish for cake.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

Granted. It's stale.

I wish people didn't just decide they were going to take my stuff out of the fridge and eat and drink it.


----------



## RosesBones (May 15, 2011)

Granted, but only because everything in your fridge is now too nasty to be worth the effort.

I wish the cake wasn't a lie.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 16, 2011)

Granted. It's now a bomb.

I wish I knew everything.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 18, 2011)

Granted. Your mind explodes from information overload.

I wish that no one else will post in this thread.


----------



## DarkAura (May 18, 2011)

Granted, but I refresh the page. v_^

I wish I was a jirachi-victini-mew-celebi hybrid.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 19, 2011)

Granted, but you're a level 1. Who only knows splash. And everyone hates you.

I wish I spoke more.


----------



## RosesBones (May 19, 2011)

Granted. You are now unable to stop saying the word "more".

I wish I had more time to get ready for school.


----------



## DarkAura (May 19, 2011)

granted, you are 3 hours late and you failed your finals

I wish i was a victini-mew-celebi-jirachi hybrid that knew the moves Death, Revisor, Fissure, and Solarbeam and that every one loved me as the hybrid and i was super strong!!!!=P


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 19, 2011)

Granted. You're also locked inside a pokéball that can only be opened from the outside. By you.

I wish I could teleport.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 22, 2011)

Granted. You can teleport. To the center of the sun. And nowhere else.

I wish that no one will grant this wish.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 23, 2011)

Not granted. Your wish was changed to 'I wish to suffer a painful injury', and that wish was granted instead. You now have a broken leg.

I wish the Yugioh cards I want weren't so expensive.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 23, 2011)

Granted, however, now that the prices are too low, the company don't make enough profit and have to stop production. Now no one will ever have new Yu-Gi-Oh cards.

I WANT WISH MY MOMMY


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 24, 2011)

Granted. You wished her out of existence. Now you never had a mother and your existence doesn't make sense.

I wish for a thing.


----------



## sv_01 (May 24, 2011)

Granted. You get a Thing from the Dungeon Dimensions ant it kills you.

I wish I saw that one episode of DS9 season 1 that I missed.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 25, 2011)

Granted. It scars you for life.

I wish that string theory is proven.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2011)

Granted, but before I finished proving it, I got bored and left the laboratory which I then destroy with mine and Callum's combined Super Jutsus!

I wish to be able to hear Corrie tonight...


----------



## Lili (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, but it will be the last time you hear Corrie.

I wish my piano recital goes great.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 4, 2011)

Granted now nothing else goes well for you ever again!

I wish for many views on my first YouTube video!


----------



## RosesBones (Jun 5, 2011)

Granted, but everyone who views it leaves a horrible comment.

I wish to spend my summer with my friends.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

Granted, but you're friends kill you.

I wish for all my wishes not to go wrong.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 27, 2011)

Granted, but this wish goes wrong and a 10-ton weight falls on your head.
I wish for some pie.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Sep 27, 2011)

Granted, but it's BEE PIE. It's exactly what it sounds like.

I wish I had a real, working laser rifle.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 27, 2011)

Granted, but it then shots you.

I wish for an invisible dog.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 27, 2011)

Granted, but he bites you.

I wish for somethin that won't backfire.


----------



## RosesBones (Sep 27, 2011)

Granted. You now have a squirt gun. That doesn't work, so it doesn't fire, forwards or backwards.

I wish my AP Bio teacher was better at teaching.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, but he's also an evil scientist and does evil scientist things to you.

I wish there was more snow this winter.


----------



## RosesBones (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted. You are snowed in and must live for three months by eating furniture.

I wish Invader ZIM hadn't been cancelled. :(


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but suddenly the entire thing is in jibberish.

I wish For less homework...


----------



## RosesBones (Sep 29, 2011)

(Wasn't it kind of jibberish already?)

Granted. You now have no homework, but that means that you fail all of your exams because you can't remember anything.

I wish I had a box of Nerds candy.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but the Nerds come alive in your stomach and give you horrible indigestion for the rest of your life.

I wish for a pet Uni-Pegasus


----------



## RosesBones (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted. Sadly, it tramples all the rest of your stuff to make its horrible horrible nest.

I wish to get rid of this awful indigestion from eating those Nerds.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but instead you get stabbed 37 times in the chest by a llama named Karl

I wish there would be another LWH video.


----------



## RosesBones (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but it is a terrible fake video made by a fan.

I wish people wouldn't freak out when I indicate forgiveness by screaming, then not saying anything.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted but someone just freaked out. 

I wish I could read people's minds.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but you have lost all of your other senses.

I wish I had more colorpencils.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but some kid stole them. 

I wish school blew up.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but you blew up with it.

I wish for rainbows every day.


----------



## Cloudsong (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but the rainbows attract man-eating alien unicorns which fly down from space and eat everyone.

I wish the man-eating alien unicorns all turned into gold statues.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but everyone you love turns into a gold statue too ;;

I wish for more Pokemon lovers at my school.


----------



## RosesBones (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but they all stay in hiding to avoid being shunned.

I wish I had more good pens.


----------



## Ever (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but now you have no hands!

I wish for some pie.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted. You get a Pinkie Sewage Pie.

I wish I could see 5 minutes into the future.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted. You now see what's happening five minutes in the future. However, you are now unable to see what is happening in the present moment.

I wish I had some good, fresh, plain glaze donuts to eat.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, but they are made of polystyrene.

I wish I had a shiny Luxray.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted. but it knows Splash, Selfdestruct, Explosion and Memento and can't learn anything else.

I wish Hikers counted in the process of awakening Spiritomb.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 3, 2011)

Granted, but it involves the Hiker being abducted by the Spiritomb and you are the Hiker.
I wish for an invincible iPod Touch.


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

Granted, but you get sucked into it (literally) and you are trapped!

I wish for more time here.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 4, 2011)

Granted. You no longer get to sleep. However, that doesn't mean that you don't need sleep, so...

I wish I were better able to get my homework done and not procrastinate about it.


----------



## Ever (Oct 5, 2011)

Granted, but now homework is the only thing you can ever do again. Ever.

I wish to be able to read a 500-page novel in a day.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 5, 2011)

Granted, but then plot bunnies jump out of the book and attack you for missing important plot bits D:

I wish I could make three wishes instead of just one.


----------



## Ever (Oct 5, 2011)

Granted, but all your wishes are epic phails.

I wish I had a pet cloud.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but it gets eaten by Cloudsong.

I wish I had a pet flying squirrel.


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, by Everglider the faerie-feline ate it ;3

I wish I could meet Cloudsong in real life :0


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but you find out he's horribly boring xD

I wish I had an inedible pet chibi magnemite :3


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but he has major character flaws D:

I wish there would be a TCoD convention where I could meet EVERYONE XD


----------



## Dar (Oct 6, 2011)

granted, but Butterfree pickpockets you


I wish i could think of a good wish


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 7, 2011)

Granted, but I make it before you can ;D

I wish it rained ice cream.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 7, 2011)

Granted. Unfortunately, the government carts it all away to their secret ice cream labs.

I wish I could tell my parents about my boyfriend and have them be okay with it. :/


----------



## Dar (Oct 7, 2011)

granted, but ur boyfriend gets arrested

i wish i owned a succesful shoe store


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

Granted, but there are ferrets in all the boots so you never have any customers.
I wish for cotton wool.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

Er, Krazoa stole it...

I wish more people reallised the irony of "The Nobel Peace Prize"!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

Granted, but only two more do.
I wish i had a scyther.


----------



## Dar (Oct 8, 2011)

granted but he shaves you then gives you a wedgie takes pictures and puts them on the internet. im creative.

I wish i had a wedgie machine


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

That scyther thing was disturbing..
wedgie machine granted, but it stabs you. (weren't expecting that, were you?)
Now i wish for a kadabra.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 8, 2011)

Granted, but it's crazy and stabs you with its spoon.

I wish for a low-level female Combee in Black.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

Granted, but it comes to life and stings you.
I wish for more nutella.


----------



## Dar (Oct 8, 2011)

granted, but your food budget disappeared, so all you can eat is nutella

i wish i could be a black panda :3


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

granted, but it's a black _red_ panda, which is like a squirrel or an otter.
I wish for shorts that are comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

Dark Koala said:


> granted, but your food budget disappeared, so all you can eat is nutella
> I would love that.
> shorts wish granted,but now everyone calls you shorts boy, shorts boy.
> I wish for a prinplup.


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

Granted, but it's a Prinplup robot that eats your brain.

I wish for jook. Rawrt.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

i have no idea what that is, so i just slap you. xD
i wish for my tepig i lost back.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 9, 2011)

Granted....in bacon strips

I wish I was a slowking


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

Granted, but nothing changes because your'e a slowKING to me.

I wish i had gotten to compete in last month's whirl cup.


----------



## Ever (Oct 9, 2011)

spunky the raichu said:


> i have no idea what that is, so i just slap you. xD


I wish I knew the lyrics to Heaven by OAR


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

Granted, but they are the rudest lyrics and you get arrested for playing it in the car.
I wish for a Pokemon.


----------



## Dar (Oct 9, 2011)

Everglider said:


> Granted, but it's a Prinplup robot that eats your brain.


i wish for a robot that makes waffles and sings the "Do ya like wafflez" song :3 im a special child


----------



## Scohui (Oct 9, 2011)

Granted, but the waffles are always burnt and it sings like crap.

I wish I didn't wish anything


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 9, 2011)

Granted. The paradox erases you from history.

I wish I could get Victini on Skyarrow Bridge.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

Granted, but it's a hyper arcanine that pees gasoline all over your house.
I wish for a poliwhirl.


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted, but it's horribly mutated and extremely ugly.

I wish for pixie dust. NOW!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted, but it's really gross smelling.
I wish my ex-boyfriend wasn't a jerk.


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted. Instead, e's an asshole.

I wish for a corgi.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

Granted, but it has hip displaya.
I wish i had a male dragonite to breed with my female dragonite.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 13, 2011)

Granted, but they fall in love and leave you.

I wish I could get Regigigas in Diamond.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

Granted but it tows your contitnent away with ropes.
I wish for more lure balls.


----------



## Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

Granted, but all they can lure is lv.1 Magikarps

I wish for unlimited texting


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Granted, but your phone breaks.
 I wish my dragonite was real.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 15, 2011)

Granted, but it kills you.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 16, 2011)

I wish I had a wish to corrupt.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

Granted, but it's pre-corrupted, so.

I wish for a TCoD convention SO BADLY.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 16, 2011)

Granted, but it's bad because you wished so badly.

I wish I hadn't defeated Lugia in gold.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Granted, but it defeated _ you _ and you whited out
I wish more people in my area knew about my secret pokemon organization.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 16, 2011)

Granted, but they are all working to destroy it.

I wish I had less homework and more time in which to do it.


----------



## Dar (Oct 16, 2011)

granted, but your homework blows up in your face

I wish i could fly without crashing :D


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Granted, but a hundred bugs fly in your mouth and you choke.
I wish for a little baby scraggy.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted. It is extremely little. In fact, it is so small you can't even see it...

I wish I could magic my homework completed and correct and then go to bed.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but your teacher is an inspector  who's role is blocked when she inspects something magic and when she inspects your homework, her role is blocked, which lets her know you used magic.
I'm creative.
I wish Silver's dad wasn't a *}!?x~ face.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted. He is now a x_x face.

I wish Eridan wasn't evil.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but instead he is now a snorlax that farts flames.
XD
In my neighborhood, there are some freaks who dress up as team rocket and then steal my stuff. (Not kidding)
I wish they would go away.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted! They blast off... Into your bedroom... Onto your lap... While you were sleeping... I don't have a dirty mind... Honest... Well, much...

I wish the gulf stream drift would jus piss off so we in Britain can learn what real snow is again! Maybe that will get rid of all the immigrents!

Am I turning politically incorrect?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Yami Angel Christian said:


> Am I turning politically incorrect?


YES! SO VERY INCORRECT I DON'T GRANT YOUR WISH!

I wish for a pony.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but it is Rainbow Dash. IT KILLS YOU!

I wish for a pork CHOP.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted! Oh, sorry: KARATE CHOP!!!

I wish for more Ugg Boots!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

Granted. *gives* Oh, sorry. There are poisonous spiders in it.

I wish for a pig.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Granted, but it eats all your food and then you have to eat it to survive the harsh winters of the land of nyan cat.

I wish people would stop making awkward rumors about me and everglider.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted. They now make awkward rumors about you and the more pinkish space jellyfish from Star Trek.

I wish there wasn't so much creepy organic technology in Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but instead all the creepy technology is in pokemon.
(Mechamewthree, anyone?)

I wish for a 3dsixl with a shorter name and a my little ponymon game.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but it is so big you have to jump on the buttons very hard to do anything. And your game is a fake.

I wish there was fire in the land of Nyan Cat.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but that's where you live, so you die of burns.
I wish everglider was online.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but it's a hacker in her account and she goes around trolling and gets banned forever.

I wish Nyan Cat Land would start fighting with Tac Nayn Land.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but you are killed in the crossfire.

I wish you would stop being rude and let me actually have fun when i play the silence and tell a lie about the above poster games.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but then you start taking all the fun from everyone else and they all hate you for it!

I wish Final Fantasy VI wasn't so underrated!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but now Final Fantasy I is.

I wish for a pop tart.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but a rainbow-powered cat flies away with it.

I wish the Cylon Imperial Leader wasn't organic.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

Now he is processed.

I wish for the Award of Extreme Patience.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 26, 2011)

Granted, but it takes you 413 hours to get it.

I wish I had something better to put in my signature.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

Granted, but it is a virus. It infects TCoD and you get sued for site damage.

I wish I could make better sprites.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

Granted, but you start using your powers to make people look stupid.

I wish there was a Golden Sun anime.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Granted, but you become addicted to it and your eyes fall out.

I wish I was eating pizza.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Granted, but you are banned for unrelated reasons.


I wish my raichu was real.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Granted, but it starts to hate you. It kills you with thunder.

I wish that you wouldn't get on my nerves as much as you do.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

No. Just no.


I wish I had an ice cream cone.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

No, because I'm lazy.

I wish for a pumpkin.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but it's moldy.

I wish my buddy wasn't sick.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but now you are.

I wish for a stapler.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, but it doesn't come with staples, cuz I used them to dangle string from the door frame to tease a certain Neko with...

I wish to find whoever told off the Neko for saying Nya in these Forum Games...


----------



## Ever (Nov 3, 2011)

You found her, but she is _not listenin' to ya!_

I wish for a Tea Con. (TCoD convention!)


----------



## RosesBones (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, but you are squished with hugs from all of your lovely friends here.

I wish I could somehow get ten hours of sleep in the seven hour period of sleep time I actually have.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

No.

I wish for better HTML skills.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, but now you suck at everything else!

I wish for a large amount of Microsoft Points so I can get the DLC for the Tomb Raider games!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, but DLC is out of stock.

I wish for money.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, but it was stolen.


I wish for a puppy.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

Er, well about that... My mam kept pestering me for a dog... So I got you a baby ferret instead!

I wish for more TCoD time!


----------

